# Motorsägenschein ?



## Gardenfly (19. Januar 2007)

aus gegebenen Anlass brauche ich eine Kettensäge , nun sagt mir ein Bekannter das seid dem 1 Januar eine Art Führerschein benötigt wird ohne den niemand eine Säge betreiben darf, und da er der örtlichen Feuerwehr angehört könnte es stimmen (evtl. nur für Vereine?).


----------



## honeybee (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Also wenn Du das nur für dich benötigst, brauchst Du keinen Schein. 
Wenn Du im Forst Dir Holz machen willst, verlangen die auch nen Schein, zumindest hier.
In der Feuerwehr brauchen wir einen Motorsägenschein schon aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen.


----------



## Clyde (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Also meinen Kenntnissen nach (sind aber noch vom vor dem 01.01.) braucht man den Kettensägenschein nur wenn man "öffentlich", gewerblich, also inner Firma oder halt Rettungskräfte und so nutzen will. Ist auch schon richtig so, wenn man einen Baum fällen will sollte man auch wissen was man alles falsch machen kann.
Aber in deinem Garten wird wohl keiner vorbeikommen und deinen Schein kontrollieren.


----------



## mot67 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

hab ich nix von gehört. kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, sollen jetzt alle, die seit jahren oder jahrzehnten mit motorsägen am werkeln sind nen schein nachmachen?
nichts desto trotz ist eine motorsäge kein spielzeug und man sollte schon wissen, was man da macht.


----------



## Nauke (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

nach meiner Kenntnis:

- egal wo du privat runwerkelst kannst du mit der Kettensäge machen was Du
willst.

- gleiches gilt auch gewerblich, so lange nichts passiert.

- willst du aber einen Holzsammelschein mit Kettensägeerlaubnis haben,
 dann mußt du einen Schein machen.

Das ist die neue Abzocke der Forstbetriebe, denn der Schein wird in der
Regel bei ihnen erworben/Lehrgang/Einweisung. (50-120€, je nach Frechheit)

Soll angeblich aus versicherungstechnichen Gründen sein|kopfkrat 

Nur ohne Kettensäge bekomme ich den Sammelschein problemlos und keiner
fragt ob ich mit dem Hackebeilchen ungehen kann.

Wo ist da die Versicherung#c 

Es ist eine neue Abzocke der Forstbetriebe,Förster.:r

PS: über die rechtliche Zulässigkeit dieser Maßnahmen kann ich noch nichts sagen
aber im Frühjahr fange ich an mit Holz sammeln, und dann gibts streß.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Nauke schrieb:


> - egal wo du privat runwerkelst kannst du mit der Kettensäge machen was Du willst.
> 
> - gleiches gilt auch gewerblich, so lange nichts passiert.
> 
> - willst du aber einen Holzsammelschein mit Kettensägeerlaubnis haben, dann mußt du einen Schein machen.


Das ist so korrekt! Ich hab ja nebenbei auch noch ein Gewerbe für Gartenbau und mache auch Baumfällungen. Den Kettensägenführerschein hab ich nicht und werde ihn auch nicht machen. Meine Betriebs-Versicherungen interessiert das im übrigen auch nicht... und da es auch nichtmal nen Bonus gibt, wenn man das Teil machen würde (80,- Euro hier), werd ich den vorerst auch nicht machen! 
Ich arbeite mit dem Moped jetzt seit 12 Jahren... und die Auszubildende beim Forstamt die den Schein abnimmt, kann mir sicher nichts neues erzählen! |rolleyes


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Bin gerade dabei den Schein zu machen. Gestern 5 Stunden Theorie und Maschinenkunde, heute geht es für 8 Stunden in den Wald. Kostet 80 Teuronen. Am Anfang hab ich auch gedacht, daß das Abzocke ist. Muss allerdings meine Meinung revedieren. Ist voll interessant, und man lernt noch einiges dazu, obwohl ich schon seit fast 20 Jahren regelmäßig im Wald arbeite. Kommt allerdings auf den Ausbilder an.
Bei uns ist der Schein übrigens von der Berufsgenossenschaft vorgeschrieben. Ohne bekommt man keinen Schlagraum mehr und wenn was passiert, können sich Versicherungen, auch im privaten Bereich, ziemlich dumm anstellen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Longeal (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das ist so korrekt! Ich hab ja nebenbei auch noch ein Gewerbe für Gartenbau und mache auch Baumfällungen. Den Kettensägenführerschein hab ich nicht und werde ihn auch nicht machen. Meine Betriebs-Versicherungen interessiert das im übrigen auch nicht... und da es auch nichtmal nen Bonus gibt, wenn man das Teil machen würde (80,- Euro hier), werd ich den vorerst auch nicht machen!
> Ich arbeite mit dem Moped jetzt seit 12 Jahren... und die Auszubildende beim Forstamt die den Schein abnimmt, kann mir sicher nichts neues erzählen! |rolleyes



 Kommt Deine Betriebs-Versicherung denn auch da für auf wenn du Dir selbst Schaden zufügst?Hier würde nämlich die Berufsgenossenschaft normalerweisse einspringen, solange man einen Schein hat, sonst gibt es garnicnts.
Wenn ich natürlich nicht gewerblich mit der Kettensäge arbeite brauche ich den Schein nicht. Die Forstämter (teilweise) verlangen den inzwischen weil  auf Grund der höheren Nachfrage nach Brennholz immer mehr Mensch mit der Kettensäge in die Wälder gehen. Da dieser Schein natürlich eine zusätzliche Einnahmequelle ist, wären sie ja nicht klug wenn sie den Schein nicht verlangen würden.
Ob man diesen Schein dann auch gewerblich nutzen kann weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Da ich will nicht im Wald will um Bäume zu fällen sondern um umgefallende Bäume so klein zu sägen das ich sie alleine weg bekomme,gehe ich davon aus das die Aussage die ich bekommen hatte falsch war. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## Leif (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Hallo,

was ksotet es denn wenn man ohne erwischt wird?


----------



## 2monky (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Da ich will nicht im Wald will um Bäume zu fällen sondern um umgefallende Bäume so klein zu sägen das ich sie alleine weg bekomme,gehe ich davon aus das die Aussage die ich bekommen hatte falsch war. Danke für die Infos.



wenn Du im Staatswald sägen willst, wir je nach Bundesland der Schein benötigt. Im Saarland erst ab 2009. Aber ich finde es gut, da für den Lehrgang auch die entsprechende Ausrüstung vorhanden sein muß und nicht mehr jeder mit normaler Arbeitskleidung in den Wald sägen gehen darf.

Es wir Helm mit Visier und Gehörschutz, Sicherheitsschuhe und Schnittschutzhose benötigt, und wer dafür kein Geld ausgeben will der sollte wirklich besser zu Hause bleiben.

Der Lehrgang kostet in der Forstschule Eppelborn 100€ und geht über 2 Tage.


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Da ich will nicht im Wald will um Bäume zu fällen sondern um umgefallende Bäume so klein zu sägen das ich sie alleine weg bekomme,gehe ich davon aus das die Aussage die ich bekommen hatte falsch war. Danke für die Infos.


Das spielt leider keine Rolle. Ob Du im Staatswald sägst oder im Privatwald. Und erst recht nicht, ob Du Bäume fällst oder "nur" liegendes Brennholz wirbst, ohne Schein geht da nichts mehr. Meines Wissens ist es Bundesweit Pflicht, allerdings liegt die Umsetzung in Händen der Gemeinde. Im Schadensfall wird allerdings die Berufsgenossenschaft noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben...
Und wie gesagt: lehrreich ist es alle mal...
Grüße
FH


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

ich glaube da wurde was falsch verstanden :
es geht nicht um Brennholz, sondern darum, vom Sturm umgeworfene Bäume (7) von und aus meinen gepachteten Teich zu entfernen.
Liegenlassen geht nicht da würde mir meine Verpächterin aus Dach steigen.


----------



## Dummfisch (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich glaube da wurde was falsch verstanden :
> es geht nicht um Brennholz, sondern darum, vom Sturm umgeworfene Bäume (7) von und aus meinen gepachteten Teich zu entfernen.
> Liegenlassen geht nicht da würde mir meine Verpächterin aus Dach steigen.



Hallo,
das hängt sicher davon ab, wer deine Verpächterin ist. Wenn du das Grundstück/See alleine für dich gepachtet hast, sollte das ohne Schein gehen. Du machst das mit dem See ja sicher nicht gewerblich. Rufe doch einfach mal beim zuständigen Forstamt an, die geben dir sicher die für den vorliegenden Fall richtigen Informationen und wollen die dich sicher nicht "nur abzocken".
Im übrigen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Es passieren so viele Unfälle mit Motorsägen und ich finde, es wurde Zeit, dass man, wenn man in bestimmten Bereichen damit tätig werden will, einen Schein dafür benötigt. Ein Mofa ist weit weniger gefährlich - dafür brauche ich auch einen Schein, wenn ich nicht auf Privatgelände fahren will. Ich weise damit gewissen Kenntnisse nach, wie ichdas auch mit unserem geliebten  Angelschein tue.

Gruß
Dummfisch


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Dummfisch schrieb:


> ...Es passieren so viele Unfälle mit Motorsägen und ich finde, es wurde Zeit, dass man, wenn man in bestimmten Bereichen damit tätig werden will, einen Schein dafür benötigt. Ein Mofa ist weit weniger gefährlich - dafür brauche ich auch einen Schein, wenn ich nicht auf Privatgelände fahren will. Ich weise damit gewissen Kenntnisse nach, wie ichdas auch mit unserem geliebten Angelschein tue.
> 
> Gruß
> Dummfisch


Kann ich Dir nur zustimmen. Schau mal in die Wälder wo an Privatleute Schlagräume vergeben wird. Da wundert man sich, warum nicht mehr passiert...
Grüße
FH


----------



## Fishzilla (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Hallo und guten Abend.
Meines Wissens darf man auf seinen privaten Grund und Boden mit der Kettensäge fast alles machen. Fast alles! Leider.
Gewerblich Gartenbau; 
wer da ohne Kettenschein, Schnittschutzhose usw. arbeitet ist nicht von der BG versichert.
Bei einen Kettensägenlehrgang lernt man nicht nur den Umgang, UVV sondern auch einen Baum zu deuten (Wie fällt er, ist er lastig usw.) Habe schon private Kunden gehabt, da war die Kette falsch aufgebaut, Rückschlag war abgebaut, Altöl in Kettenöltank usw. Der reinste Horror.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## MichaelB (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Moin,

ich arbeite seit Jahren mit der elektrischen Kette am Haus und seit zwei Jahren mit dem Moped im Wald - als ich mir jetzt Holz haben zuweisen lassen hieß es auch, dass ich den Schein machen muss... bis zum nächsten Kurs unserer Försterei sei noch so eine Art Karenz, danach geht ohne Lizenz, Schnittschutzhose und Helm gar nix mehr.

Kann man sehen wie man will, der Weg zum Holz geht ab jetzt eben über den Schein - also kurz machen und gut #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AngelnderChris (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



honeybee schrieb:


> Also wenn Du das nur für dich benötigst, brauchst Du keinen Schein.
> Wenn Du im Forst Dir Holz machen willst, verlangen die auch nen Schein, zumindest hier.
> In der Feuerwehr brauchen wir einen Motorsägenschein schon aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen.


 
Hallo, 
was issen wenn z.B. die Meldung kommt umgestürzter Baum auf der Autobhan, nur es kommen nur drei die keinen Schein haben? 
Unfallstelle sichern und Verstärkung für nen Baum rufen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, bei uns gibts so viel ich weiß nur Fortbildungen für Kettensägen 

Gruß
und
Feuerwehr 4-eva
Chris


----------



## honeybee (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



AngelnderChris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was issen wenn z.B. die Meldung kommt umgestürzter Baum auf der Autobhan, nur es kommen nur drei die keinen Schein haben?



Ganz einfach.....der GF nimmt das auf seine Kappe dann. Und wenn was passiert, ist der GF dran und die Unfallkasse zahlt nicht.

Zum anderen..wer rückt mit nur 3 Mann Besatzung aus? Den Kettensägenschein haben bei uns 75% der Einsatztruppe.

Du solltest Dich mal mehr mit der UVV auseinandersetzen.


----------



## AngelnderChris (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Bin noch inna JF xD


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das ist so korrekt! Ich hab ja nebenbei auch noch ein Gewerbe für Gartenbau und mache auch Baumfällungen. Den Kettensägenführerschein hab ich nicht und werde ihn auch nicht machen. Meine Betriebs-Versicherungen interessiert das im übrigen auch nicht... und da es auch nichtmal nen Bonus gibt, wenn man das Teil machen würde (80,- Euro hier), werd ich den vorerst auch nicht machen!
> Ich arbeite mit dem Moped jetzt seit 12 Jahren... und die Auszubildende beim Forstamt die den Schein abnimmt, kann mir sicher nichts neues erzählen! |rolleyes


 
Brauchste ja auch nicht, weil bei Gärtnern, Land-undForstwirten die erforderliche Sachkenntniss unterstellt wird.


----------



## Longeal (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Brauchste ja auch nicht, weil bei Gärtnern, Land-undForstwirten die erforderliche Sachkenntniss unterstellt wird.


Und wieso muss jeder Forstwirt, Gärtner der bei der Berufsgenossenschaft gemeldet ist, und mit der Kettensäge arbeitet dann einen Sägeschein haben?
Was Du/Ihr privat auf eurem Grundstück mit einer Kettensäge macht  interessiert die BG nicht. Sobald man mit der Kettensäge aber gewerblich unterwegs ist, ist  der Sägeschein Pflicht. 
Die Freiwilligen Feuerwehren schicken ihre Leute auch aus Versicherrungstechnischen Gründen zum Sägelehrgang. 
 Fügt man sich selber Schaden zu,
 (gewerblich) kommt da keine Krankenkasse für auf, sondern die BG. 
Diese verlangt aber eine Unterweissung, gerade bei Kettensägen, sonst beteht kein Versicherugschutz!

                   MfG Longeal


----------



## Longeal (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

http://www.lsv.de/gartenbau/pdf_dokumente/bg_pdf/gbg_1.pdf 
Schaut hier mal rein!

         MfG Longeal


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Clyde schrieb:


> Also meinen Kenntnissen nach (sind aber noch vom vor dem 01.01.) braucht man den Kettensägenschein nur wenn man "öffentlich", gewerblich, also inner Firma oder halt Rettungskräfte und so nutzen will. Ist auch schon richtig so, wenn man einen Baum fällen will sollte man auch wissen was man alles falsch machen kann.
> Aber in deinem Garten wird wohl keiner vorbeikommen und deinen Schein kontrollieren.


 

du brauchst nen schein wenn du brennholz im wald machen willst, desweiteren darfst du nicht mehr allein in den wald zum sägen und ohne schutzkleidung wird das auch nix!!
das ist fakt! 

ich habe gestern diesen schein gemacht#6

bei der Deula lehrgangsort war Süderbrarup ,Theorie & Praxis


----------



## Laserbeak (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

So isses !
Das kann man nicht besser sagen. Zumindest gilt das für Hessen !!|supergri


----------



## Othi (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> du brauchst nen schein wenn du brennholz im wald machen willst, desweiteren darfst du nicht mehr allein in den wald zum sägen und ohne schutzkleidung wird das auch nix!!
> das ist fakt!
> 
> ich habe gestern diesen schein gemacht#6
> ...


 
Hy, sag mal, was hat die Deula Dir abgenommen??
Warste zufrieden?
Ich werde am 9.- 10. 03.07 auch einen Lehrgang, mit Übernachtung, bei uns in der Pension, durch die Deula anbieten.

Gruß
Othi


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

habe ihn bei der _Raiffeisen eg gemach, und da lage er bei 70 euro!_
_Ich war sehr zufrieden mit den beiden Jungs die unsere "Lehrer" waren....._


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



Longeal schrieb:


> Und wieso muss jeder Forstwirt, Gärtner der bei der Berufsgenossenschaft gemeldet ist, und mit der Kettensäge arbeitet dann einen Sägeschein haben?
> Was Du/Ihr privat auf eurem Grundstück mit einer Kettensäge macht interessiert die BG nicht. Sobald man mit der Kettensäge aber gewerblich unterwegs ist, ist der Sägeschein Pflicht.
> Die Freiwilligen Feuerwehren schicken ihre Leute auch aus Versicherrungstechnischen Gründen zum Sägelehrgang.
> Fügt man sich selber Schaden zu,
> ...


 

weil der Schein zu deren Berufsausbildung gehört#c


----------



## Longeal (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das ist so korrekt! Ich hab ja nebenbei auch noch ein Gewerbe für Gartenbau und mache auch Baumfällungen. Den Kettensägenführerschein hab ich nicht und werde ihn auch nicht machen. Meine Betriebs-Versicherungen interessiert das im übrigen auch nicht... und da es auch nichtmal nen Bonus gibt, wenn man das Teil machen würde (80,- Euro hier), werd ich den vorerst auch nicht machen!
> Ich arbeite mit dem Moped jetzt seit 12 Jahren... und die Auszubildende beim Forstamt die den Schein abnimmt, kann mir sicher nichts neues erzählen! |rolleyes



Deine Antwort drauf:


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Brauchste ja auch nicht, weil bei Gärtnern, Land-undForstwirten die erforderliche Sachkenntniss unterstellt wird.



Und jetzt das:


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> weil der Schein zu deren Berufsausbildung gehört#c



;+ Na dann ist ja alles klar!


----------



## fcsfan (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Motorsägenschein ?*

Hallo,

Weiss jemand wo man den Führerschein in Hermeskeil ( RLP ) machen kann ? Dort wär angeblich auch jemand der es anbietet.

Würde mich mal interessieren was es dort kostet im Gegensatz zum meinem näheren Standort Eppelborn ( Saarland ) dort kostet der Führerschein 100 € und ab Okt. 2008 schon 110 €


Danke für Antworten.


----------

